# Grafikkarte für CAD, Videoediting, und Layouten



## achsonaja (4. September 2008)

Hallo
Vielleich könnt ihr mir ja sagen auf was es beim Kauf einer Grafikkarte, die ein flüssiges Arbeiten mit C4D oder 3dsMax fördern soll, achten muss. 
Wie wichtig sind Chip- und Speichertakt und wie wichtig ist spezifische Hardwareunterstützung.
Ich brauche KEINE Gamerkarte. Das System soll ausschließlich zum Arbeiten da sein.

Das sind die Programme die laufen sollten:

Video/Audio: 
cubase, FL Studio, adobe audition, premiere pro, adobe after effects
CAD: 
Archicad, Autocad, 3ds Max, Cinema 4d
layout/grafik:
adobe photoshop, -illustrator, -indesign

Ich nehme an bei Layout und Video spielen eher CPU und Arbeitsspeicher eine Rolle.

Über den Rest des Systems hab ich eigentlich schon eine Entscheidung getroffen:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Aeneon 2048MB PC2-6400U (DDR2-800)
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F1 750GB 32MB SATA II (HD753LJ)
Grafikkarte:... 
Optisches Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S203P SATA o.ä.
Midi-Tower: Cooler Master Centurion 590 o.ä.
Netzteil: Enermax PRO82+ 425W

Die Grafikkarten die mir bis jetzt in verschiedenen Hardware-Foren empfohlen wurden:
PNY QuadroFX 570
Sapphire HD3870 Ultimate
PowerColor Radeon HD 3650 
PowerColor Radeon HD 2600 Pro

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand bei meiner Entscheidung helfen oder mich zumindest etwas klüger machen.

Lg Achsonaja

Ach ja!
Kostenpunkt: max. 150 €


----------



## ROMMEL91 (22. November 2008)

Nimm dir sohne Grafikkarte die ein hochen Grafikspeicher hatt!!
Weil Bildbearbeitungsprogramme oder 3D-Bearbeitungsprogramme denn Speicher von der Grafikkarte gerne nehmen!!


----------

